# Allinonewinepump transferring into a PET carboy



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 29, 2017)

I wanted to know if there was anyone interested in this type of product for plastic carboys ?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiv-q_B9I_Y&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## salcoco (Jan 30, 2017)

yes. I was hesitant in purchasing one because of the limit to glass. However your video has convinced me that it will work with my plastic units. 
Please let me know what accessories are available and I will purchase the entire ensemble.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice work, Steve!!!


----------



## fenderbass (Jan 30, 2017)

*Great option for a wonderful product..*

I'm in agreement that this is something I'd definitely purchase. Just let me know the accessories/options required. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## bkisel (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm assuming you could pull down as well as across and if that is the case I'd would want the PET Carboy feature/attachments when I ordered the AIO.


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 30, 2017)

Very interested in purchasing!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 30, 2017)

Please put your emails on my contact page on my homepage (allinonewinepump.com) or PM me - so I can inform you when I have the accessory ready for sale - I guessing within 2 weeks


----------



## richmke (Jan 31, 2017)

Seems like you are reducing the pressure of the transfer.

If I had not sold all my PET carboys, it would be useful.

Will it work on water carboys from the grocery store? That might be useful for my smaller batches.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 31, 2017)

Steve, Video looks really good. Why do the carboys have to be on the same level, to vacuum rack with plastic carboys. Thanks, Roy


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 31, 2017)

@ Roy

It takes too much vacuum to draw upward into a plastic carboy , therefore causing the sides to collapse.

That is why I had to make alot of design changes that you physically can not see in the video


----------



## baron4406 (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh I want lol.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 1, 2017)

another question. the Better Bottle and Big Bubbler have different openings. I believe the Big Bubbler can take a #11 stopper. will you have accessories for both types of carboy?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 1, 2017)

I make all stoppers from #2 and above - no problem there


----------



## baron4406 (Feb 1, 2017)

Steve, the only concern I have is there will be alot less vacuum generated correct? Will this effect degassing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 1, 2017)

baron4406 said:


> Steve, the only concern I have is there will be alot less vacuum generated correct? Will this effect degassing?



It can not degass in a PET carboy - 

you can transfer,and bottle - I'm sure some CO2 will come out but nothing like using the standard glass carboys.

It is mainly to save your back from lifting and cleaner rackings


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 12, 2017)

I just made a small revision and a new video along with - please share your thoughts -http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Plastic Carboy Information*

Well now ain't that sumthing. I just read the latest issue of winemaker magazine (Apr-May 2017). There is very nice write up of ways to rack your wine and a nice write up of the AllinOnewinePump racking system into PET carboys. My recently ordered one should be here Monday or Tuesday. 

Here is what I read: "When using the vacuum pump to move your wine you only need a small amount of vacuum to get the wine flowing, which isn't enough to force the walis of the demijohn to break. Unfortunately this is not typically the case with PET or plastic vesseis - however, Steve Helsper has developed a device that can be used with his All-in-One-Wine-Pump so that you can vacuum rack into PET carboys (www.allinonewinepump.com). Otherwise, the walls of these vessels are far too thin to handle any sort of vacuum." 

I can't wait to try my new toy. I'll post some pictures once I get a chance to use it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 13, 2017)

I was going to post this Craig - but you beat me to this !!

I was thrilled to see my own name in Winemaker magazine - I guess determination pays off !!

Here is a updated video that my Son increased the volume - for those who asked about it 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o06plcCF6CU[/ame]


----------

